
Faceplanting: an app launch horror story with a twist - joshuacc
http://taptaptap.com/blog/faceplanting-an-app-launch-horror-story-with-a-twist/
======
alanfalcon
Great article. Fun to see an app "launch" get salvaged, though of course the
main takeaway (as usual) seems to be "get featured by Apple" (but you have
absolutely no control over that, sorry). Not to fully discount the obvious
effect that redoing the icon and screenshots had on sales in the midst of
being featured, of course.

~~~
leon_
> "get featured by Apple" (but you have absolutely no control over that,
> sorry)

Actually Angry Birds got featured after they got a publisher who had
connections to Apple and called them.

------
ZoFreX
#928F8D text on a #EFEFEF textured background? I'm not being mean or
pernickety, I am actually struggling to read this.

~~~
BoppreH
I used the Readability bookmarklet: <http://www.readability.com/bookmarklets>

Here's how the page looks like after activating it:
<http://i53.tinypic.com/2whfjhj.png>

------
mootothemax
It's a great read, but I'm honestly struggling to read the text unless I
highlight it first. Please change the colours to make it a bit easier to read
:)

------
peteysd
Thanks for sharing your experience. While it's great that your app got
featured by Apple, it would have been more informative if you could have
gauged the effect of your updates to the app before the Featured App effect
kicked in.

~~~
sosuke
Not only that but they were able to do their update on day three of being
featured.

------
antonioe
He mentioned iTunes SEO. Any one knows of any great posts on the subject.

